# goin tonight, need advice.



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

probably going out around bob sykes tonight, wondering where to get some live bait? i'll be lookin for bait at around 5 probably. thanks for the info.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

There is some small pinfish still hanging around the docks at shoreline,and also some small baitfish around the octogon pier on the north side of sikes.


----------

